# Porcupine Gulch Ghost Town 2011



## Regions Beyond

As starting to slowly set up for this year, thanks to being a backyard based haunt...will update with photos and videos as warranted in the coming weeks :xbones:

As is likely clear, Western themed display with a lot of custom structures/infrastructure that are up year round....here is last year's display thread: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23831

The aim is largely ambiance/details with only a few jump scares and handful of robots...not a big fan, myself, of the store-bought big electronic movie figures and the like with cheesy sayings. Mix and match of store-bought props, modified ones, year-round decor from inside the house, and etc...really a grab bag of whatever we think is cool and adds to the display 

Enjoy, more to come doubtless, and comments/questions more than welcome!

Halloween Garland | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Pumpkin-Man | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Eric Striffler

I love it! Very cool theme that I personally haven't seen anywhere else!


----------



## Spartan005

I remember seeing your display last year and being totally blown away. I'm sure this year will be just as awesome!


----------



## goneferal

Your haunt is all pro by my standards. I love your photos as well, very nicely done.


----------



## Headless

Great theme - it looks fantastic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the guy in jail


----------



## Regions Beyond

Eric Striffler said:


> I love it! Very cool theme that I personally haven't seen anywhere else!


Thank you, and especially awesome given how "known" and badass your haunt is said to be...cheers!



Spartan005 said:


> I remember seeing your display last year and being totally blown away. I'm sure this year will be just as awesome!


Very much appreciated Spartan, thank you! We just do the best we can with it. :xbones:



goneferal said:


> Your haunt is all pro by my standards. I love your photos as well, very nicely done.


Thanks so much!



RoxyBlue said:


> I like the guy in jail


Indeed, he was a good find a few years back, and the added clothes really help him out...thank you!



Headless said:


> Great theme - it looks fantastic.


Thank you very much, and definitely a fun one to put together.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Regions...seriously?! That is your backyard? It looks like a theme park. Very pro looking stuff. Wow, what does your front yard look like?


----------



## Regions Beyond

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Regions...seriously?! That is your backyard? It looks like a theme park. Very pro looking stuff. Wow, what does your front yard look like?


Heh, yes, seriously...  And thank you! The theme park thing is intentional...inspired by places like Disneyland, Knott's Ghost Town, Frontier Village, etc, many more.

The front yard is actually very non-descript...we don't really get noticeable amounts of ToT's here (Bay Area, CA) and not enough room to put much...there's a fenced off patio with table and a tree, we just put a row of plastic pumpkins along the top of fence...no lawn to speak of, and no room for a display...so the backyard it is. Invited guests and friends of people only, basically....


----------



## cerinad

Wow....I love it...I saw ur post last yr..I am a big fan of the western theme..Nice..


----------



## nixie

Love this! I'd say you definitely nailed the theme park thing! Cedar Point has a train ride that takes riders through a western town inhabited by skeletons called Bone Village, it's been my favorite thing at Cedar Point since I was a small child, your post brought me right back there!


----------



## Regions Beyond

Spent a solid amount of time today doing some work out back, mainly getting the lighting base set up, only a few props placed. So, small update...pretty happy with it so far. Enjoy!


----------



## Regions Beyond

And the rest of the batch of photos:


----------



## Headless

It's looking sensational!


----------



## beelce

Outstanding...........


----------



## cerinad

Wow..its really coming together.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Homer

Love the western theme. good stuff


----------



## Regions Beyond

Some more elements gone out, about 2 more indoor areas/scenes to do plus the lawn and more loose props day of the event.


----------



## goneferal

I love your haunt. I wish I could see it in person to actually grasp the extent of it. Your photos are great as well.


----------



## DeathTouch

I love the Jail.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awesome!!! love all the details.


----------



## Regions Beyond

Thank you all very much! More photos, of the 'spider mine' peek-in and home to the one major "jump scare".













































Large mechanical jumping spider, timer activated, which basically comes inches from the wooden frame/window very suddenly. It's quite effective, and still startling even when you know it is coming...looking forward to some good reactions there come Halloween and events.


----------



## Spooky1

Holy Smokes, you have a whole ghost town in your back yard.


----------



## debbie5

I cannot get the *&^damn battery compartment unscrewed on my jumping spider to install the batteries!! The screws are in too tightly! Gonna go buy a teensie screwdriver & see if that helps. 
This looks great!!


----------



## Regions Beyond

I see I never uploaded all the final photos for the set up from last year. Oops. Here they come!


----------



## Regions Beyond

Next batch:


----------



## Regions Beyond

And last but not least, the other indoor scene apart from the spider-webbed mine shack/jumping spider room: the morgue


----------



## Hairazor

Holy smoke, hot stuff there!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin

Awesome haunt! I love all the attention to detail!


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey your yard is friggin awesome regions beyond,you have put sooo much work in to that huh!!! thanks for posting!!


----------



## Headless

I always love to see the photos of this haunt. Awesome job!


----------



## Ramonadona

Very impressive! Love all of it! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

